# Led work light question



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I recently bought the Cindy Drozda work light http://www.cindydrozda.com/html/LED_Lights.html
and just love it. What I'm worried about is how long the bulb will last. I don't know anything about led lamps. Does anyone know where to order a spare bulb?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

While LED's are relatively new, they have been around for a while. I've got quite a few and love the low power consumption. I've never replaced one so I can't say, but I'd say a long long long time.

The issue I get concerned about is the color of the light. When finishing I've noticed that it does cause the piece to appear different than when I take it upstairs and have it in my atrium where its' tons of natural light.

Looks like a nice lite. I've got one similar to it on my bandsaw.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought an Ikea 201.696.58 Jansjo Desk Work LED Lamp from Amazon. It has a larger, although not a magnetic base. I took apart an old computer hard drive, salvaged the magnets and glued them to the base. The magnets are strong enough to hold the lamp in any position even with machine vibrations.

As for LED life spans- in theory the life span is infinite. In reality probably a little less. I made a clock, with LED displays, in 1974. The clock has never been turned off (except for power outages). Every LED is still functioning perfectly. That's roughly 350,000 hours. Granted, the LEDs in the lamps burn brighter and the heat generated can shorten their life.

I think the plug/power source will fail before the LED itself.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Most of the LED light bulbs in that type of application are rated from 20,000 hours up to 60,000 hours or more (Can't be sure without knowing power, design and manufacturer). Unless something really bad happens, I seriously doubt you will ever have to replace it in your lifetime. Also, with the price of LED's dropping every year as the technology evolves, even if something goes wrong in two years, a similar item could be half the price and much better in quality and lifespan.

All that as a long winded way of saying. Don't worry about a replacement bulb.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Kim … I wouldn't worry about getting spare bulbs. LED lights run much cooler than other bulbs, and have a rated life of up to 50,000 hours (about 50 times longer than a typical incandescent, 20-25 times longer than a typical halogen, and 8-10 times longer than a typical CFL).

I have had three similar lights in my shop four about 5 years now, and the only problem I have had is the switches. They get dust in them and can fail. At first I wrapped them in plastic, but since these lights are all plugged into switched outlet strips at or near the machines I just cut the switches out and soldered the wires together.

It appears as though the light Cindy Drozda is selling is similar to (or perhaps the same as) the light that IKEA is selling ( http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/ ) for around US$10. She has added better magnets and an iron base for bench work, so it is looks like a good value.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Kim, it looks like a 9 dollar Ikea light with a good magnet. I have 3 without the magnets. I hope the switch problems got fixed as after being on for about 20 minutes, all three of mine would either go off, are start flickering. I'd have to toggle the switch to get it to come back on. I finally took the switch apart and bypassed the toggle. They work now. This problem was not an isolated manufacturing problem as I purchased 2 at one time, and received another as a gift 6 months later with the same problem. Others that got them as gifts reported the same thing.

When the fixture goes bad, there should be 2 #2 Phillips head screws on the underside of the base. Pull them out, throw the fixture away, and either get another Ikea fixture for 9-10 dollars, or adapt a different light to the magnetic base.

Here is some positive information on LED light. I hope you can read it.

*Costo Estemado Anual de Energia/ Basado en 3 hrs/dia, $2.04 Costo depende de la terifa y el uso $.11 kwh.
Duracion 22.8 anos Basado en 3 hrs/dia.*

Now, to be fair, the information above is for a 120 watt LED I'm using in my shop. Your fixture is 3 watts, and should cost at least a quarter or $.25 per year to operate, and should have about the same life as any other LED bulb. The transformers are another story. It could burn out tomorrow, and the bulb would still be good…..

I just had to do it in Spanish because it was right there on the package. Take no offense, please…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot, everybody. I worry about these little things because living in Mexico means having a harder time finding replacements when you need them. I love this work light and would hate to have it fail at a bad time.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Kim, I just bought some LED lights and they are rated for 45 years based on 3 hours usage per day. I would let you know if they actually last that long, but I know that I won't last that long.


----------



## chrishallsrq (Apr 24, 2019)

I have the worksite light from Black Oak. They are very bright. https://www.blackoakled.com/collections/construction-led-lights/products/gopod-worksite-light


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

It is most often the power supply that limits a LED lamp lifespan. Heat kill's them..
I bought a light exactly like the one shown on the right at the web site you referenced. I used it to make a work light for my miter saw based on a project here at LJs. The results were great! (except the light failed after about 20 minutes of "on" time).

Good quality power supplies with adequate cooling can allow a LED light to last basically forever. Cheapest possible price junk ? (usually not very long).


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

I bought a bunch of Costco LED 4 ft lights. I have been using them for a couple years now. The color seems good but I do most of my finish outside or during the daylight hours.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Light color is very important for finishing if you add color to the wood. If just doing a topcoat it is not. I use all led lights now in the shop, but use different ones to light the work when finishing depending on the intended environment for the piece. Most are finished for indoor evening "incandescent" color temp, 2700-3000 deg K. The Ikea Jansjo light is perfect for this. Just make a mag base for it.


----------

